Ask HN: I have a 109 pages of HN favorites links where can I import those? - sharemywin
======
sharemywin
I did find this python script

[https://dev.to/petercour/web-scraping-hn-with-
python-41op](https://dev.to/petercour/web-scraping-hn-with-python-41op)

I think I'm going to do this:

[https://www.benjaminpack.com/blog/flask-on-shared-
hosting/](https://www.benjaminpack.com/blog/flask-on-shared-hosting/)

------
gabrielsroka
I have some JavaScript you can run from your browser that will scrape the
HTML, navigate from page to page, and save the results in a CSV file.

Setup and usage instructions are in the file.

Check out:
[https://gabrielsroka.github.io/getHNFavorites.js](https://gabrielsroka.github.io/getHNFavorites.js)

------
sigjuice
There are details of an API at the bottom of this page. It might provide a way
to import what you need.

